# Paretroplus menarambo / Pinstripe Damba Guarding Spawn



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

Of the eight Madagascan cichlid species that I keep, none are as magnificent as the Pinstripe Damba. It is one of the more frequently available ones in the cichlid hobby but by no means common. They do best in groups of 6 or more and since they will reach a maximum length of 10"+, large tanks (150G or more) are best provided. Here is a video of my six year old pair guarding their eggs which were laid yesterday.


----------



## smitty (May 7, 2004)

Northo2000, I was raving about your tanks over breakfast the other day. I told my friend to check your video of the Damba's. I am going to send him this video.


----------



## NLaferriere (Jan 15, 2015)

Wow, beautiful pair Jim!


----------



## notho2000 (Dec 8, 2012)

NLaferriere said:


> Wow, beautiful pair Jim!


Thanks Nick.


----------

